# The southern run 2 Electric Bagaloo! Lots o Pics!



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The last trip was so fun you know I couldn't wait to get down south again for some open water fishing. I posted and open invite in my boat and the responses were quick I actually overbooked it. Bucks and Ducks was kind enough to forgo this trip and go on another one instead to make room. As fate had it a person had to cancel due to child care issues and Bucks and Ducks was back in the boat. Stevo met me at my house at 4am, we picked up Bucks and Ducks and DWM from BFT. We decided to hit otter creek for our Am adventure because it was new water for me and I wanted to scout out were I would be camping in two weeks.










Boy was this a surprise it was bigger and more developed than Piute was and the stream coming out of the lake, I didn't get time today but I will revisit again I can assure you. We readied the boat for launch and we saw some risers in the bay, something told me were going to catch some fish today. DWM started us off right out of the gate, his jakes got him the first fish honors:










Then Stevo got into the action hooking up within 15 min of being out on the water:










Then another one for DWM:










Then another one for Stevo:










And another one:










They just kept coming for DWM and Stevo, oh look pose for another picture with your fish:










I guess you can see that Bucks and Ducks and I are not in any photos yet, we had a couple of takers but couldn't hook up. Have you ever had one of those days? At least I was out of the house and I was on open water again! Yes no AUGER needed!




























I had enough of the boat ride tourist routine, I was here to fish and it was my turn to get one, Bucks and Ducks and I have been skunked to this point. Look Bucks and Ducks gets to taste the sweet taste of his first fish trolling:

Holly crap I think I got one:










Look I do have one on!










Finally one came to the net, I am not getting skunked today!










Now I will pose for my photo:










Way to go Orvis1 you screwed up my picture and cut the head off:










Try that again:










As you could guess I won't post all the pictures of our trip, but enough to take you along on the ride. We each ended up catching about 25-30 fish for the morning here is the monster and the minnow photos of my fish:

We taped this one at an even 20" and 3lbs turned out to be the big fish of the day:










This one was at least 5-6 inches long just longer than the z-ray it was caught on:










After our fill of morning fishing we were all sick of eating beef jerky and it was almost 1pm it has been a while since we put any nourishment in our bodies. Take a look at the temperature NICE!










We drove into Marysville to Hoovers:










We ate like royalty!



















Now for the afternoon session, we went to Piute only to find the wind had kicked up really bad. We still managed to land 8 -10 fish but Bucks and Ducks really hit his stride on this trip. His lure was really the hot one that evening, he got to take a few healthy ones home for the oven for his boys.




























Don't worry about the death grip, this one went home for the frying pan:










Today we caught fish on about anything you could toss at them, the big hitters were for Stevo his swimming jigs he bought (yes they work!) they just don't hold the fish on well he must have missed a dozen fish that he hooked but didn't get in. For DMW he was the master of the jakes spin a lure. Bucks and Ducks was a lucky craft pointer man, and I split my fish up between the surprising Z-ray and pointer minnows. I did lose a RMT dodger and quid set up, and I did lose my first lucky craft today. I really didn't feel as bad about it as I thought I would great trip tons of fish and worth losing a lure over. If you see me out and about this summer stop over and say hi to me and Mrs Orvis1, here is my truck and boat so you will recognize me:



















One final shot of the dinners that Stevo & Bucks and Ducks will be enjoying on Sunday:










This may be the longest report in history, I hoped you had as much fun reading it as I did making it. It was a blast guys we will do it again soon. But I have been up for almost 22 hours straight so off to bed for me!


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

Great report Orvis. Ottercreek would be awesome if the average fish would be a bit bigger. ITs still a fun place to go and good to see that you had a fun trip.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great job you guys... that sounds like it was a great time. How cramped does it get in that boat with four guys in there?? Sounds like you guys just hammer them anyway. Keep up on the reports like that... I live my southern Utah adventures through reports like this because I haven't been down that way to actually stop and visit since I was a kid. Thanks for posting...


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

That had to of been the best reports I have read yet. Having the pictures to go along with the story was cool. I use to fish both lakes alot, with my father in-law. We knew the old dam keeper (sherman) at piute, and the owner of otter creek marina store (pat). Both people has since moved. Reading your report makes me want to take a trip down south. Thanks for the report and great pics.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like alot of fun guys, and plenty of fish to be had by all. Im sad I havent got to go on these past two trips but sometime this summer ill get some trolling in on your boat orv! :twisted:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice Orvis! you are the official tour guide. ha ha way to put everyone on fish. So no trolling this time? Looks fun. I fished DC for a an hour on saturday with no luck. Cant wait for the UFT trip!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice report, you make a good host. Looks like everyone had a good time!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

RNF, thanks I had a lot of fun doing it, good to get out with those who like to get out an fish! Nor-tah we mainly trolled but Stevo had thes flying jigs so he would sit in the front bump the fishies on the head and we would troll our lures past them. We did catch some fish on lead core but the top water gear was the stuff. The rainbows are spawning and in towards the shore. Greenguy, I don't know what I can do other than keep inviting you and someday you will come out and fish, if you could ever get that basement done you could fish more!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job guys. Glad your trip was worthwhile. How much does it cost to camp Otter Creek?

Good report.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

The jealousy I feel right now... The fish, the scenery, the company, the hamburgers!!!!! It all could have been mine. :x :x 

Glad you guys had a good time.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> RNF, thanks I had a lot of fun doing it, good to get out with those who like to get out an fish! Nor-tah we mainly trolled but Stevo had thes flying jigs so he would sit in the front bump the fishies on the head and we would troll our lures past them. We did catch some fish on lead core but the top water gear was the stuff. The rainbows are spawning and in towards the shore. Greenguy, I don't know what I can do other than keep inviting you and someday you will come out and fish, if you could ever get that basement done you could fish more!


Lol I know, ill make it out one of these times though! I have to!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> The jealousy I feel right now... The fish, the scenery, the company, the hamburgers!!!!! It all could have been mine. :x :x
> 
> Glad you guys had a good time.


No worries I know another good burger joint we can hit after strawberry ice off. If there ever is a strawberry ice off, isn't this supposed to be spring?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

THanks again for the trip Orvis, It was definately a awesome day & my arm is still a little sore from all that casting :lol: The scenery down there is awesome. When I got hom on sat night, Roughin it outdoors just happened to be on & those guys were fishing the exact two lakes we had just left  Now if we can just get rid of some of this ice up north!!!! :shock:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That sucks I would have liked to have seen that episode but the news and sports ran late so my tivo recording failed....


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds and from the pictures like a great trip, but any time out is good.

Orvis1, I have Roughin Outdoors on VHS if you want to see it.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

I saw that episode of Roughin It. It was cool to see that they were catching the same size fish we did. Thanks Orvis for the use of your boat.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

bucksandducks said:


> I saw that episode of Roughin It. It was cool to see that they were catching the same size fish we did. Thanks Orvis for the use of your boat.


+10 on the boat. The fishing trip they had video of was just like ours, other than the vocal shore fisherman!!!! :lol:

PS: Was any fine members on here a vocal shore fisherman at Otter creek on Saturday? :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

It was a blast, can't wait until he nothern utah lakes unfreeze that way we can cut our drive in 1/2 and have more fishing time! Thanks for the offer of the VHS I was just curious if they were catching bigger fish than us and what meathods they used..... I am thinking of another trip the weekend of the 12th...


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Strong work fellas glad you all had a good time and nobody went overboard!


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks like a nice trip. Im planning a trip with the wife and kids on the weekend of the 12th & 13th. Hopefully we can hook into some of those nice fish like you guys did. How improved is the boat dock at otter creek? Will it allow me to get a 22ft boat in the water, or is it more for smaller boats? 

BTW, STEVO, pm sent. Im pretty sure I used to fish with you. We need to get back out again!!


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Saw on roughing it outdoors they had the same idea as you thought you might have taken them with you. looks like great success congrats guys let me know if you have room in the baot again sometime


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks! We didn't run into them up there but it would have been cool. I usually post open seats in the boat before a trip. No trip planned this weekend but thinking of some newly opened lakes for the weekend of the 12th...


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

It looked to me like they had been there the prior weekend, or during the week sometime as there was still some floating ice on the lake. When we went there was no ice. Im ready for all these northern lakes to lose the ice!! :roll:


----------

